#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  How to fix Plugin and theme an unexpected error?

## Ahamed

When I tried to go to "Plugins" or "Theme" > plugin or theme >Add new plugin or theme I'm not able to search for plugins nor update them).


In the "Plugins" section and "theme" section, I see this when I try to search for something:


An unexpected error occurred. Something may be wrong with WordPress.org or this server’s configuration. If you continue to have problems, please try the support forums.

----------

